

Security Analysis and Decryption of FileVault 2 (libfvde) - windexh8er
http://eprint.iacr.org/2012/374

======
duskwuff
NB: The unencrypted data mentioned in the abstract appears to all be data
which was present in plaintext at FDE initialization. FileVault isn't writing
text out in plaintext; it's just not always wiping out all of it during setup.

